# old briggs engine info help on a Snow-Bird No Spark



## waterggoo (May 31, 2009)

I have an old Snow-Bird Power Snow Remover S-226. This has a Briggs and Stratton Engine on it. The numbers on the pull starter housing are as follows 100202 401052 6306111.
This was sitting in the shed for a least 20 and maybe 30 years that I know of. I would like to get this running and tune this up. I quickly checked for spark, no spark and compression, fair? The carb and tank needs a very good cleaning and the crankcase probably needs a good flushing too. I was looking online for carb rebuild parts and no luck with this engine model number. I quickly checked the dirty carb for a part number and did not find one. Any advice would be appreciated, like were I mite find a manual for the engine or Snow-Bird or parts.
This machine could very well be an early 1960s model. This has been in the family since new. Feel free to let me know if this machine is crap or if it has potential of throwing snow again.

Thanks in advance Paul


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The link below should take you to the IPL for your engine. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.briggsandstratton.com/ma...e/docmanualdetails.aspx?showpdf=MS4430_LO.pdf


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

If it were me,and I were able to get it running,with a rebuild or otherwise,and it ran good and seemed like it was going to last,I'd switch it over to a pointless ignition if possible. I think you can with just about any Briggs out there,can't you? I've switched a couple of pretty old ones. Not that much money and well worth it.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

By your numbers the engine shows to be a 1963 year model. There was never really a carburetor kit for this engine, parts should still be available individually. The only parts you will probably need are the gaskets from the carburetor to the tank and carburetor to cylinder head, and a new fuel pump diaphragm. Everything else should be good just to clean. Rust in the tank can be a real pain and there can also be leaks if rusted.


----------



## waterggoo (May 31, 2009)

There is no visible rust in the tank but plenty of gum.
A few years back I had a product made to clean rust and gum from metal tanks. I don't remember the name but it was ___________ acid, has anybody used a product like this and maybe the name of it.
Thanks


----------



## jcaravalho (May 28, 2011)

*detailed parts list*

i have a two page scan of the detailed parts list of this motor if it helps you out i can try to up load it into my pictures for you to have


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

To clean those old metal tanks, what I normally do is put some fresh gas in the tank, add some clean nuts and bolts, then shake it around. The nuts and bolts will loosen up most of the rust and gum. Do this multiple times until it clears up.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I serviced more of those units than I care to remember. A PAIN to work on at many levels. FYI they don't THROW snow very well. They definitely will MOVE it, just not very far. They also seemed under powered. AND unless you're fairly mechanical, adjusting the belts is, well, just buy lots of aspirin first. There is a belt routing and adjustment guide usually on the back of the belt cover. Personally, I'd run away from it, fast.


----------

